# The Reverend



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This was posted by Oldeman on another forum. I thought you might enjoy it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

An airliner flew into a violent thunderstorm and was soon 
swaying and bumping around the sky.

One very nervous lady happened to be siting next to a clergyman and turned to him.

"Can't you do something?" she demanded angrily.

"I'm sorry ma'am," the reverend said gently, "I'm in sales, not 
management."


----------

